# Interesting test: your childhood type!



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> To add to my results, I do think I have a better pretty good grasp on who I was as a child. I was definitely a stereotypical J as a child, fairly introverted, and I have always had a pretty nice grasp on Te - which could potentially put me as an IxTJ or an introverted ExTJ as a child.
> 
> As I've gotten older, I've continuously tried to be something I'm not. I'm still trying to come to terms with the fact that I am not ESFP and I can never be a natural ESFP because it tires me so and makes me even more awkward than I already am.


I've seen photos of your room before. You've got to be some sort of ExFP.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

*Just a helpful tip for those who have trouble remembering how they felt...*

Do you remember what your elementary school progress reports said about you, behavior wise? 

For instance, I was noted to have constantly argued with the teacher in the middle of class about the topic, and participated a lot. I was always cheerful, befriended everyone, but I always insisted on "being the leader", etc. 

Which means approval must have meant a lot to me, etc. 

You might be able to reverse engineer some stuff.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Yeah, questions such as asking about how one did division problems as a kid weren't really indicative of anything if you ask me. What kid _doesn't_ follow the steps unless they're a highly visual learner?


I was weird. I imagined it by rhythm. Like: Beeeep became beep beep for "1/2".....

But I chose the visual answer, since it was the gist of the difference from the rote method.

ETA - then again, I think to even conceptualize the rhythmical differences, I had to perform an intermediary visualization, in order to come up with the right measurements. I'd think, anyway.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

dagnytaggart said:


> I've seen photos of your room before. You've got to be some sort of ExFP.


If only. That would be ideal. But yeah, my room stays quite messy a lot of times, but every other area stays quite clean.


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmm... I scored EFJ. I guess that is correct because I was way more ridiculously outgoing and sociable when I was younger. Now I'm INFP and way more introverted and socially awkward and more aware of people's feelings. I'm not sure how I gotten from outgoing to what I am now... but i don't mind


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

airship_nebula said:


> Hmm... I scored EFJ. I guess that is correct because I was way more ridiculously outgoing and sociable when I was younger. Now I'm INFP and way more introverted and socially awkward and more aware of people's feelings. I'm not sure how I gotten from outgoing to what I am now... but i don't mind


Looking at those cognitive functions in your sig, seems your type hasn't actually changed.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

INJ

I still get often mixed up as a J. I guess that's what happens when you're raised by SJ.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I got IFP...

So I WAS more carefree when I was a kid. What the hell happened?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I was weird. I imagined it by rhythm. Like: Beeeep became beep beep for "1/2".....
> 
> But I chose the visual answer, since it was the gist of the difference from the rote method.
> 
> ETA - then again, I think to even conceptualize the rhythmical differences, I had to perform an intermediary visualization, in order to come up with the right measurements. I'd think, anyway.


That's...interesting. Maybe you have some type of synesthesia?


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

IFP mostly I think because I was completely messy and disorganised as a kid. Still am really, but still totally sure of my J-ness


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Scored IFP, quite correct. Until I was 12, I used to cry about 5 days per week (although I didn't do it because of sadness as much as to get people to "like me" again).


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

A lot of the questions I had to answer "don't know" as I couldn't really decide. I got *IFP*, which I agree with, although I think I was much more ambiverted, if not slightly extroverted, as a child (although I was certainly introverted in some respects, I was always reading). Around the age of 16 and 17, I could almost feel myself become more introverted, though.

I wonder if the fact that I remember a lot of the stupid things I've said/done over the years is partly the cause of my becoming (even) more introverted and less of a F?


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations, you scored * ETJ 

*This is not surprising. As a kid I was really 'in yo face'. But I did
think I was more sensitive than that. I guess it's just because
you don't really see your behavior from the outside (like
these questions are focusing on). 

This actually made me realize exactly how unconcerned/cut-off I 
might have appeared to people outside of my family. Authority figures 
had SERIOUS issues with me growing up. Whereas I thought I was
awesome, and doing a great job (I also thought I was a very
caring individual)- my teachers and so forth constantly complained
that I "didn't listen" "did whatever I wanted" and "didn't care".

This wasn't actually true. Honestly, I've felt an aversion to authority
since my childhood because of this. "It can't be bargained with. It 
can't be reasoned with. It doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And 
it absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are dead." Yea. Authority figures.


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

IFP...no surprise there. I've tempered my Fi a LOT from when I was a kid, but I'm still a feeler first...I can't help it.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations, you scored IFP ! 
That's an Introverted Feeling Perceiving type.


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> Looking at those cognitive functions in your sig, seems your type hasn't actually changed.


that's really interesting to know. I don't know, I just can't seem to relate to being ENFJ now. Wow, I wonder what happened to me
##identity crisis


----------



## Pixiedust (Mar 6, 2012)

Fascinating! I still measured an ENP, but in going back, I recognized that as I grew up, I moderated and became less E (because I was SO spastic that I was off-putting and ended up running people off--- but I'm still a massive E, just less than in childhood), I have increased my N as I developed my mind, and my P has remained relatively constant. I recognize that I was also an F as a child... a massive F. I have also learned since childhood to moderate my F for my own protection, and my T has increased as I have developed my mind. But I was a strong ENFP as a child, and I am still a strong ENFP.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> That's...interesting. Maybe you have some type of synesthesia?


I definitely do.

I hear tastes, see music, hear colors, see patterns in smell, which are represented by different textures.

My brain is scrambled. And it tastes like egg. Where do you think the term "egg head" came from? ;P


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Darner said:


> Scored IFP, quite correct. Until I was 12, I used to cry about 5 days per week (although I didn't do it because of sadness as much as to get people to "like me" again).


Haha, that's the reason I cried as well. I don't remember ever being sad - I do remember being a bit of a brat though. x)

I always got my way by crying. People would drop everything and cuddle/cater to me, as long as I cried.

Though once I hit 10 or so, I developed a bit of dignity. haha



FreeSpirit said:


> Congratulations, you scored * ETJ
> 
> *This is not surprising. As a kid I was really 'in yo face'. But I did
> think I was more sensitive than that. I guess it's just because
> ...


Wow, totally opposite from my experience. I actually found the adults much kinder and open to my zaniness than the other kids were. They usually also enjoyed the fact that I asked a million questions, whereas the other kids just wanted to play kickball.

Maybe it's because I was very ENFJ as a kid, and that seemed endearing to the adults. 

Maybe a generational thing? I'm 22, how old are you?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> A lot of the questions I had to answer "don't know" as I couldn't really decide. I got *IFP*, which I agree with, although I think I was much more ambiverted, if not slightly extroverted, as a child (although I was certainly introverted in some respects, I was always reading). Around the age of 16 and 17, I could almost feel myself become more introverted, though.
> 
> I wonder if the fact that I remember a lot of the stupid things I've said/done over the years is partly the cause of my becoming (even) more introverted and less of a F?


You also may have been "teething" in your Si. In combination with your scrutinizing Ti, that'll do it.


----------



## dollybones_90 (Jan 22, 2012)

I scored IFP. I changed a lot between 7 and 12 though. I answered the questions as my shy, depressed, fairly insecure 12 year old self. I guess I haven't changed much since then  I took it again from the perspective of my 7 year old self and scored ENP.


----------



## TitaniaRose (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations, you scored * EFJ !


*Not sure of the accuracy but it's interesting. I was trying to go by my 8/9 ish age. I suppose, I don't see much reason to think I was introverted as a child, I can't remember desiring solitude the way I did when I was older. I could be cautious and reserved(always had anxiety even as a kid) but was very friendly and didn't mind sharing my opinions, thoughts at all. Always raising hand during class, had lots of friends on the playground. Liked playing leader among others or at least one of the leaders, I liked including everyone, hated to see anyone not included - I was nicer then some of the kids who also(one in particular was my 'frenemy' so to speak. We had play dates all the time yet we always were challenging each other and wanting to beat the other. It was weird, I wouldn't have done that though if she had just been kinder though, I would happily just sat and played dolls but she didn't want to so I had to play her at her own game, Ha. But yes, I liked playing leader though and I often 'formed' against them as the 'nicer' side(usually my frenemy was on that side). Yeah I guess that's not changed too much, I still like being self righteous like that. 

I suppose I could have been a J back then, always tried to do everything perfectly back then, and had no reason to procrastinate at that age. I didn't want to answer questions of my 11/12 adolescent ish years because I think I was more like my self today and wanted to type myself based on who I was before that phase. Still a feeler, not a J and not an E anymore. 

Ok - reading the list of things an EFJ child was, I do sound like one. Especially the bit about needing to feel their teachers like them. That was such a big thing with me as a kid, I generally did strike up a bond with my teacher though, so that was good. It would have been a nightmare if I hadn't, I know it. 

Interesting. ​* 


 *


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Personality Questionnaire for Kids Results


*Congratulations, you scored IFP ! 
That's an Introverted Feeling Perceiving type.*

I'm an ISFJ,and I think I have changed a lot since I was a child.I think I probably was more of a perceiver then.I don't necessarily judge other people now,it is more myself that I have issues with.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> Wow, totally opposite from my experience. I actually found the adults much kinder and open to my zaniness than the other kids were. They usually also enjoyed the fact that I asked a million questions, whereas the other kids just wanted to play kickball.
> 
> Maybe it's because I was very ENFJ as a kid, and that seemed endearing to the adults.
> 
> Maybe a generational thing? I'm 22, how old are you?


I'll be 30 this July.

My gut says it's not a generational thing, though. But, of course,
I'd have to gather more evidence before making a real conclusion. 

The reason why I think that this is probably an 'all the time' thing 
is because authority figures have continued to act that way towards
me my whole life. 

The only reason I stopped having problems with them is because I 
'dumbed it down'. Which means I stopped solving problems 'outside of 
my scope of duties', I stopped doing anything before an authority 
figure specifically tells me to do so (or I do it in secret). And when they 
talk to me I just smile a lot and avoid any real answer. (Though I still don't
kiss ass, I'll never kiss ass, and I'm sure the number ONE THING
they want is some kiss ass.)


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

INJ , and the descriptions are really good


----------



## Dannysmom (Mar 10, 2012)

I got IFP. Only change is being J nowadays. Of course, answers were guesses (who really remembers just what they were like back then? And I was pretty different at home and at school).


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

I got IFP. It's funny, but a lot of the questions I remember answering seemed to be referring to N vs S. (I was still pretty N). And I think it's safe to say thinking back on it, I was more J also, but still over 50% P. 

I based it off of when I was around the ages 8-11...because if it would have been between 4 and 7, dear lord I was a different child...way more extraverted, mostly. I would have been probably ENFP or ENFJ.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations, you scored IFP ! That's an Introverted Feeling Perceiving type.
thought about my time in the kindergarden, early school etc.


----------



## Bing Babyshark (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations, you scored ITP ! 
That's an Introverted Thinking Perceiving type.

looks like I never change a bit ...
wonder why they only put three ...
what's with the sense and intuitive?
children didn't have them?


----------



## Lila (Dec 4, 2011)

INJ... From about 5-12,
Even now, my P is only more dominant than the J by very little in comparison with I/E or N/S and am mostly percieved as a judger by others.


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

IFP & i'm INFP now (◎_◎) IFP Traits:
Very idealistic
Take things seriously and personally
Quiet and gentle
Extremely sensitive
Shy and reserved with strangers
Enjoy reading
Service-oriented, they want to please others
They love animals and small babies
Likely to be messy and unstructured
They need lots of love and affection

Potential Strengths:
Deeply caring and empathic
They're usually very kind and sweet
Laidback and easygoing, they're not likely to create trouble
They adapt well to new situations, and welcome change
They're usually relaxed, peaceful and unrushed
Usually extremely creative and artistic
They are original and genuine
Take things seriously, and aren't likely to be frivolous
They need harmony, and can be good peacemakers
They're faithful and devoted to people and causes
They're often quite faithful to their religion

Potential Weaknesses:
They're extremely sensitive and become hurt very easily
They cannot use logic well at a young age
They don't really have a concept of time or schedules, so they are frequently late
May be reckless and irresponsible with money
Tendency to let negative thoughts build up inside them until it becomes an unhealthy situation
They cannot see things objectively - they see everything from their own point of view
If they feel rejected or unloved, they may become very depressed and moody
They are procrastinators and have trouble completing projects
They are so internally focused that they are sometimes completely unaware of how anyone else is feeling
They have difficulty expressing their deepest feelings, and are sometimes unaware of these feelings themselves
Although they care deeply about others, they are self-absorbed and so may be seen as selfish
They cannot take any kind of criticism, and will become defensive and emotional when criticised
They don't like to make decisions, and will put it off as long as possible
They often view decisions with absolute finality, and don't realize that they can change their mind later
They naturally move slowly doing things, which makes them sometimes appear lazy
They have trouble asserting themselves

IFP Learning Style:
IFPs often are dreamy and imaginative children, and may seem to be off in their own world. They usually excel in the Humanities, such as English (Writing), Music, Art, and History. They will be interested in Science classes that have a clear human connection, such as Biology.
IFPs will resist doing tasks that seem impersonal, for which they can't see how it affects the human element. Presenting sheerly logical tasks within the framework of how performing the task helps humans will help the IFP face the task more willingly. Logic is still not their strong point, so patience learning these kinds of tasks will have to be shown. Since they're not naturally logical and they don't naturally see the value of sheer logic, the IFP is at a disadvantage with these kinds of lessons.

IFPs have trouble making decisions about which project they want to do, or which class they want to take, etc. They are often fearful of making decisions because they think that they are final and unalterable, and they're afraid of making the wrong choice. IFP children should be helped to make these kinds of decisions on their own, and they should be supported and encouraged in the decisions that they make. Positive reinforcement will help the IFP to trust their decision-making abilities.

IFP children have trouble following through on projects. They may lose interest halfway through, and move onto the next exciting project. IFP children need to learn the value of finishing what they start. They will not finish all of their projects, but they can be expected to finish at least the larger, more important projects that they have begun. This should be encouraged with a reward system, rather than a punishment system. IFPs are often crushed by punishment and criticism.

IFP children are frequently scattered in their priorities, and dislike making decisions or commiting themselves to one particular idea. To combat this tendency, teachers and other adults should frequently tell IFP children to "pick one thing and do it well". Engraining this idea in the IFP's mind will offer a significant gift to the developing IFP, and the adult that they will become.

When giving constructive criticism or a poor grade to an IFP, also give some positive feedback so that the IFP is not frightened off from doing that type of task again in the future.

IFP Special Needs:
The biggest stumbling block for IFP children (and for IFP adults) is their extreme sensitivity. IFP kids need to learn and understand that conflict is not something they should always take to heart. The IFP's opinion of himself or herself is largely influenced by other people's opinion of them. If the IFP feel unconditional love and acceptance, they are more likely to feel self-confident, and will be able to handle some criticism. However, IFP's will probably have a lifelong issue with feeling things passionately, and with taking any criticism completely to heart. When correcting an IFP, a parent should always include some positive comment about the IFP along with the negative. This will help the child to know that a specific criticism is not an indictment of their entire character.
Their strong service-oriented attitide is in some ways very sweet and gratifying, but it also can create problems for the IFP child if they are more interested in pleasing people than in anything else. There will be situations presented to the child in which they will not be able to please everyone. The child needs to understand that it's sometimes OK to do something that might make someone else unhappy. They need to understand that if someone is unhappy with something that the IFP has done, that doesn't mean that they hate the IFP child. Avoiding making others upset or unhappy is an admirable goal, but it can't always be done.

Parents and teachers of IFP kids should give positive feedback and affirmation as often as possible. Some Thinking adults often don't express love or admiration. They believe that their kids already know how they feel, so there's no need to say it over and over again. Feeling children need to hear this feedback. If an adult doesn't give them any feedback at all, this is often equal to negative feedback in the Feeling child's mind.

IFP kids should be encouraged to show some healthy assertiveness. They should be told that it's OK to express their opinions even if everyone won't agree with them, or if their opinions make someone unhappy. Encouraging your child to express their opinion, and then supporting and complimenting their behavior will help them to become more assertive. If you can't agree with the actual opinnion that they express, at least you can compliment them on the fact that they are asserting themselves. If your child has a problem with asserting himself or herself, you should NOT criticize the opinions that they express until they show that they are comfortable with asserting themselves.

The "Missing" Letter:
Adult personality types contain four letters, while for kids aged 7-12 we use three letter types. What happened to the missing letter? It's there, we just can't usually determine what it is until after a person is 13 years old. IFP kids will grow up to be either ISFP "Artists" or INFP "Idealists". At this stage in their development, it's not obvious whether they will choose Intuition or Sensing to complement their Feeling function. You will see the child practicing both Intuition and Sensing as they settle down into their preferred function. In some children, it's possible to distinguish their "missing" letter, but for many kids we just have to wait a few years to be sure.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

*IFP* which is no surprise. 

I was very very very shy as a kid.


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

Congratulations, you scored IFP ! 
That's an Introverted Feeling Perceiving type.

This test sucked  Socially reserved does not mean introversion, but the test thought it did. Hmm... I was VERY reserved and dreamy as a kid,


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

ENP. 

I'm not an extrovert. I was an introvert but not a reserved one.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

> Congratulations, you scored IFP !
> That's an Introverted Feeling Perceiving type.


I've gotten a LOT more hard-headed since that time, and I've never been able to get anything other than ISTP in my adult life.

Is my inner child an ISFP? Absolutely. But that's inside.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Beyond_B said:


> ETJ, but I am VERY different now lol.


ISTJ Yaaa right.


----------



## Panwow (Mar 10, 2012)

ITP? Lol. How am I INTP/ISTP


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Waiting said:


> ISTJ Yaaa right.


My "intuition" is telling me you are doubting my type. Hmmmm....


----------



## RandomlyChildish (Oct 15, 2011)

I was an ISJ when I was a child!
at that time, I'd always wanted to be outgoing and loud and didn't think much about the future. I'm an INFJ and I love who I am now 
and before I got the result, I already knew that I will always have the J function at the end


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I agree with your assessment of the test. I was very shy as a child but I have never been an introvert. I was shy and spent a lot of time outside, with cats following me to school.



jaurim said:


> Congratulations, you scored IFP !
> That's an Introverted Feeling Perceiving type.
> 
> This test sucked  Socially reserved does not mean introversion, but the test thought it did. Hmm... I was VERY reserved and dreamy as a kid,


----------

